# Screwed on an O&P



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

On the whole, my experience with “Order and Pay” deliveries has been pretty good. About $15 average despite the paltry $2 “bonus” for the extra hassle.

I got boned today, though. Got an O&P about 6 miles away. $11 payout, which was ok as it was in my way to another $12 order, and delivery was about a half mile from home,

Get to the restaurant (Baskin-Robbins) try to order and they don’t have the flavor. Try to call customer, no answer. Text-same.
One of the options in the “There's a Problem” menu is “Restaurant won’t make order”. I select it, gives to options:
“Call Customer”
“Cancel Order”

I cancel. Order stays in queue. I call THREE TIMES. Sorry Charlie. 6 miles, 1/2 hour. Meh.
No Pay For You.

Finally they took it off after I told Rohit to GFHS, take your O&P card and shove it.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

No good could possibly come from delivering ice cream.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> No good could possibly come from delivering ice cream.


Not so!

A couple of weeks ago, I got an order for 1/2 Gallon of Coldstone. GPS drop pin was a vacant field. Customer wasn't smart enough to figure out how to give me directions to his apt (high AF, I suspect). Told me to take it back to cold stone. Lol. Yeah, sure thing buddy. I'll get right on that.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Uber dropped a pin once for me to do a pickup in the middle of the gulf, I passed it along to Ian 😂


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Psshhh just give them “Drivers Choice” like I do.
Seriously you drivers that care about the customer.....tip is already included so you screwing up isnt gonna cost you.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> Not so!
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I got an order for 1/2 Gallon of Coldstone. GPS drop pin was a vacant field. Customer wasn't smart enough to figure out how to give me directions to his apt (high AF, I suspect). Told me to take it back to cold stone. Lol. Yeah, sure thing buddy. I'll get right on that.


Had a similar thing happen at B&R, the people had no idea how to use the app or it was glitching hard, either was I wasn't going to go 30 miles with 2 1/2 GALs in my car, made the call and asked them what they wanted me to do with the ice cream, I offered to take it back, they said keep it or throw it away, my kids enjoyed the ice cream.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I got suckered into my first Order & Pay delivery last night. The experience did not convince me that I want to do more of them.

I have been avoiding these Order & Pay pings, but this one was for $27 and it wasn't ridiculously far away, so I gave it a go.

Got the ping at 8:50 p.m. Phoned in the order to the restaurant, and started toward my destination.

At 9:20 p.m. got a text from the restaurant that the order was ready for pickup. Cool, I was about 5 minutes away from the restaurant at that point so this was going to work out well, right? Wrong.

Arrived at the GPS location and couldn't find the restaurant. Checked strip malls and stuff and didn't see anything. So I do a Google search for the restaurant, and it's in a completely different town. GrubHub had the address incorrect in their system. The address they sent me to was 40 Main Street, Englishtown when the restaurant was actually at 40 Main Street, Freehold. I was about 5 miles away from where I needed to be.

So i drove to the restaurant and arrived around 9:50 p.m. As soon as I walk in, the restaurant shows me the order (which is laid out on the table waiting for me) and tells me that they have the customer on the phone and puts a cordless landline phone in my hand. So I step outside the restaurant to talk to the customer because it is noisy in the restaurant. The customer is asking me questions that don't make a lick of sense. Questions about items that have nothing to do with what she ordered, according to my list. After a few minutes, one of the restaurant employees comes and tells me that the person that I am talking to is not my customer. It is another customer that called the restaurant and is trying to place an order. So why did they put the phone in my hand when I walked in the door, then? His response, "I don't know. They're idiots."

So I go back inside to put the order in my thermal bag so I can be on my way.......but just as I'm starting to do that, GrubHub calls me. I step outside again so I can hear. They want to know why the delivery is so late. So I explain the issue with the incorrect address and how I went to the wrong location initially. They want to know an ETA for the delivery. I tell them it's ready to go, but I don't have the delivery address yet because I haven't marked it "PICKED UP" in the app yet, so I can't give an ETA when I don't know where I'm going. So I tell them I will text the customer with an ETA as soon as I have the delivery address.

So I get everything in my thermal bag (finally) and get situated in the car and try to pull up the delivery directions. But the app thinks that I am 5 miles away from the restaurant (back at the incorrect address), so it won't let me mark the order as "PICKED UP" because I am too far away from the restaurant. The app tells me that if I really have the order, then I should go ahead and deliver the order to the customer and then phone support to have the task removed from my list. But I need to mark the order "PICKED UP" so that I can see the delivery address so that I know where to take it. I can't deliver it until I do that.

So I text the customer and tell her that I just picked up her order with the intent of explaining the situation. She immediately responds, "FINALLY!!!" before I can get another word typed in and goes on a rant about how she placed the order at 7:30 p.m. (it is about 10:00 p.m. by now) and she spoke to GrubHub and the restaurant is supposed to remake the order because she doesn't want food that has been sitting for hours. She wants me to verify that the restaurant remade it. I tell her the restaurant probably did not remake it. I don't think they made it at all or knew anything about the order until I phoned it in. I placed the order at 8:50 p.m. and the restaurant texted me to let me know it was ready for pickup at 9:20 p.m. She seems okay with that, so then I explain to her how I can't get the delivery address from the app because the app thinks I am in the wrong place, so she gives me her address by text.

I go make the delivery around 10:20 p.m. and then I spend some time on the phone with GrubHub explaining that I could not mark the order as "PICKED UP" because of the wrong address issue. So finally they removed the task from my list and I got paid for the delivery.

Thank goodness the customer tips ahead of time and can't take it back for poor service, or this would have blown up in my face. From initial ping to getting off the phone with GrubHub, the whole thing took about 1 hour 45 minutes for $27. Not a terrible pay rate, but definitely not worth all the hassle. Without the $17 customer tip I would have ended up spending all that time for $10. That would have made me want to punch something.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I got suckered into my first Order & Pay delivery last night. The experience did not convince me that I want to do more of them.
> 
> I have been avoiding these Order & Pay pings, but this one was for $27 and it wasn't ridiculously far away, so I gave it a go.
> 
> ...


But hey, at least you got that whopping $2 O&P bonus, Amirite? :biggrin:
Sounds like everything that could go wrong, did go wrong, except the customer cancelling because it took too long and you got nothing (except a free meal, maybe)

Honestly, I'm ambivalent about O&Ps. Not worth the $2, but so far they're generally VERY good tips.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In NY BR is in Dunkin Donuts and they commonly don’t have all the flavors or even the item. For that reason I stopped doing BR orders.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In NY BR is in Dunkin Donuts and they commonly don't have all the flavors or even the item. For that reason I stopped doing BR orders.


If a place is out of something or the customer doesn't specify a particular request (i.e. temp on a burger, or a side, or drink choice) then it's "Driver's Choice". I still crack up at you forums members who actually give a $hitt about the customer's stupidity.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> I still crack up at you forums members who actually give a $hitt about the customer's stupidity.


How is it the customer's stupidity if the restaurant doesn't have the menu item that the customer ordered?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> How is it the customer's stupidity if the restaurant doesn't have the menu item that the customer ordered?


In the case of my order in the OP, the stupidity lies in not responding to texts and/or calls when you have an order pending.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> But hey, at least you got that whopping $2 O&P bonus, Amirite? :biggrin:
> Sounds like everything that could go wrong, did go wrong, except the customer cancelling because it took too long and you got nothing (except a free meal, maybe)
> 
> Honestly, I'm ambivalent about O&Ps. Not worth the $2, but so far they're generally VERY good tips.


Did I understand this post correctly? You get $2 for order and pay dashes?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> If a place is out of something or the customer doesn't specify a particular request (i.e. temp on a burger, or a side, or drink choice) then it's "Driver's Choice". I still crack up at you forums members who actually give a $hitt about the customer's stupidity.


Its always driver's choice for me when the place is out of an item or doesn't even carry the item. I never call the customer because it takes too much time even if they answer. If they order an "Orange" soda and the place doesn't have "Orange", they get a "Coke". I make the closest substitution, then blame the restaurant . I.E. When I arrive if they ordered "oatmeal" cookies and the place only has chocolate chip left, I say "THEY" didn't have anymore oatmeal so "THEY" substituted chocolate chip. I always blame "THEY".

When it comes specifically to BR I know 75% of the time they didn't have all of what is ordered so I would have to substitute. I'm in a busy market so I just don't have to deal with the BR hassle so I choose not to. Plus it's the Dunkin Donuts staff who has to get the ice cream and they apparently view the BR orders as a hassle and are sloooooow to get the stuff.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

part-timer said:


> Did I understand this post correctly? You get $2 for order and pay dashes?


You get a $2 bonus on top of the normal delivery payout.



dlearl476 said:


> In the case of my order in the OP, the stupidity lies in not responding to texts and/or calls when you have an order pending.


I wasn't talking about your order or the OP. I was referring to the post talking about what to do if a restaurant doesn't have an item and not to worry about the customer's stupidity. A restaurant not having an item on the menu that DD,GH,UE,etc shows them doesn't have anything to do with the customer's stupidity.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> You get a $2 bonus on top of the normal delivery payout.
> 
> I wasn't talking about your order or the OP. I was referring to the post talking about what to do if a restaurant doesn't have an item and not to worry about the customer's stupidity. A restaurant not having an item on the menu that DD,GH,UE,etc shows them doesn't have anything to do with the customer's stupidity.


Until they don't answer the phone so I can ask them what they'd like instead.

Instead I cancel. And get nothing for my trouble.


----------

